# Chinese sweet sausage - what to do with it



## erickso1 (Mar 2, 2015)

On a whim I picked some up from a local Asian market here in Austin ( along with some Chinese BBQ pork). Turns out I'm not sure what to do with it, or what it tastes like. Anyone have any suggestions before I just break open the pack and start tinkering?


----------



## Asteger (Mar 2, 2015)

It's very good in Char Kuai Teow.


----------



## XooMG (Mar 2, 2015)

I use Taiwanese sausage in fried rice. Oh man...now I want to run to the store and get some.


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Mar 2, 2015)

Nick, I'll cut a few pieces up and add it when I'm cooking white rice. I use it mostly as a flavor ingredient.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 2, 2015)

laap chung?

on my "i dont want to cook" days. i cook white rice. just when the rice water gets warm, i put in a couple of those sausages and let them steep away with the rice. 

once done, pull them out, slice them thin on the bias and sprinkle some over a bowl of the rice. fried egg if you want to jack another pan. i sprinkle on some of those seaweed things..Nori? and eat away. you cant eat a lot. they are very greasy and rich. i slice them paper thin and a little goes a long way. maybe half a sausage over a bowl.

it is also awesome in fried rice.


----------



## erickso1 (Mar 2, 2015)

Mucho and Boom, that sounds interesting, and probably a really good starting place to see if the kids and wife would be on board with the flavors. Thanks for the ideas.


----------



## easy13 (Mar 2, 2015)

In Hash browns w/ cilantro, roasted peanut, scallion, some Sambal/chili sauce


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 2, 2015)

boomchakabowwow said:


> laap chung?
> 
> on my "i dont want to cook" days. i cook white rice. just when the rice water gets warm, i put in a couple of those sausages and let them steep away with the rice.
> 
> ...



I'd dump the egg raw over the hot rice and sausage and just add a little soy sauce. Just don't get your cholesterol checked the next day. 

Also to the OP, can you post a picture of your sweet sausage (I can't believe I just typed that.).


----------



## sw2geeks (Mar 2, 2015)

I will through a couple of links in the on top of the rice in a rice cooker before cooking the rice. When the rice is done, so is the sausage. It is also good sliced and stir-fried in Chinese dishes. I also like it in omelets.


----------



## glestain (Mar 2, 2015)

Is the transparent skin need to be removed?


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 2, 2015)

glestain said:


> Is the transparent skin need to be removed?



Nope


----------



## erickso1 (Mar 2, 2015)




----------



## cclin (Mar 2, 2015)

that is Taiwan style Chinese sausage; sweeter, softer & juicer than HK style Chinese sausage.
Taiwan style Chinese sausage tastes great simply just char broil/grill & serve with raw garlic








or 
Stir fry leek & Chinese sausage, a very common home cooking dish.


----------



## IndoorOutdoorCook (Mar 2, 2015)

glestain said:


> Is the transparent skin need to be removed?



No. Just slice on the bias and pan fry it a bit. I eat it with sticky rice. Saute some scallion, chiles, garlic, soy sauce and toss the sticky rice in this. Tops!


----------



## harlock0083 (Mar 3, 2015)

erickso1 said:


>



Interesting, I've never had that brand. I pretty much grew up on the Wing Wing brand (its pretty fatty compared to other companies).


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Mar 3, 2015)

yup taiwanese style. less fatty fo sho!!

you want to know how they eat it? (one way)..grilled, and sliced thin on the bias...then served with uber thin slices of RAW GARLIC!! i'm 99% sure it is a side food for drinking booze. it will blow up your breath, big time!! kinda good.. you pinch up a slice of sausage, set it on a slice of garlic, pick up both pieces, and eat..


----------



## XooMG (Mar 3, 2015)

There are many ways to eat it here. I don't like to prescribe any one approach. Simply grilled and put on a stick works well, and quite a few brands locally are made with garlic.

My favorite way is bias cut grilled or panfried as a side dish, or cut into small pieces and seared a bit before tossing in fried rice.


----------



## leiatlarge (Mar 7, 2015)

With the preserved/cured Chinese (non-Taiwanese) variety I love to slice them thin and give them a quick stir-fry and remove from heat. Then stirfry some ginger and garlic with bok choy and a bit of soy sauce and add the sausage back in. Tastes healthy and a nice balance of flavors. Otherwise, I use them as the base for any stirfry rice. I prefer it to chasui pork.

When purchasing cured Chinese sweet sauce (they're long and lean looking) don't cheap out on costs and get the one with more lean meat. I bought some cheap ones in the past and they turned out to be 50% fat and ended up being way too greasy.


----------



## Admin (Mar 9, 2015)

erickso1 said:


> On a whim I picked some up from a local Asian market here in Austin ( along with some Chinese BBQ pork). Turns out I'm not sure what to do with it, or what it tastes like. Anyone have any suggestions before I just break open the pack and start tinkering?



Which market? There's a lot of great ones in Austin.


----------



## erickso1 (Mar 9, 2015)

Austin said:


> Which market? There's a lot of great ones in Austin.



I went to Hong Kong Supermarket. I live down in south Austin, so getting that far north is a chore. I was able to get up there mid day on a Monday recently. Originally went to try the Bahn Mi from NG Bmt which is inside Hong Kong Supermarket. Unfortunately (like a lot of places here) they were closed on Monday. Figuring I probably should leave empty handed I grabbed the sausages, some hoisin, a couple spice packets, some flanken but spare ribs (been wanting to do Korean style ribs) and explored their fish selection. Also grabbed a couple pounds of char sui from Din Ho before braving Mopac traffic back down south.


----------

